# Sage Precision Brewer



## Abeed Fayaz (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My name is Abeed Fayaz. I was recently gifted the Sage Precision Brewer® Thermal a few days ago. I've been toying around with it, I just wanted to know if anyone here has used it and what your experiences have been?

KR


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

James Hoffmann did a review of it, I believe, maybe you'd find some information of interest in that video?


----------



## Abeed Fayaz (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------

